# What is the best digital trail camera available???



## ALLBEEF (Jan 15, 2007)

I want the best digital camera available. I have two of the Moultrie cams and I hate them, I can't keep batteries in them and they get in the "sleep" mode and it takes for ever for it to wake up. I just want one that is quick and reliable, I don't want one that is going to sleep all the time. I have spent a small fortune on these cameras and I plan on getting a good one next time. What kind do ya'll prefer???


----------



## Trizey (Jan 15, 2007)

Check this one out....http://www.trailwatcher.net/   David is a member on here and I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## Buckfever (Jan 28, 2007)

ALLBEEF, which Moultrie cams do you have?....BF


----------



## livetohunt (Jan 31, 2007)

Buckfever said:


> ALLBEEF, which Moultrie cams do you have?....BF



Does it make a difference?..Moultries are all junk unless you place them on a feeder....That is why they sell them so cheap.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 31, 2007)

livetohunt said:


> Does it make a difference?..Moultries are all junk unless you place them on a feeder....



I get so sick of hearing this crap.. The Moultries are good cameras for what you pay for them. You pay $140 for a camera you can't expect it to do the same as the $400+ cameras,, but for some reason.. you do and then call them junk when they don't ... They work great for feeders, mineral licks, or any other place that the deer will STOP for a minute. 

I second David's cameras.. I have one and must say it's among the best i've seen. http://www.trailwatcher.net/


----------



## livetohunt (Jan 31, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> I get so sick of hearing this crap.. The Moultries are good cameras for what you pay for them. You pay $140 for a camera you can't expect it to do the same as the $400+ cameras,, but for some reason.. you do and then call them junk when they don't ... They work great for feeders, mineral licks, or any other place that the deer will STOP for a minute.
> 
> Exactly what I said..they are junk unless you place them on a feeder????


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 31, 2007)

I really don't consider them junk either, the Moultries will provide a decent pic on a stationary area or object, not to mention the price paid (140-170 bucks). I for one am very hestitate to put something on a tree out in the middle of nowhere that's worth 300 or 400 bucks and know it may not be there when I come back. I've been pretty satisified with my Spycam 200 from Moultrie although I did miss this deer that I think was a buck.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=97297


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 31, 2007)

the ones from www.snapshotsniper.com get rave reviews. His site details making cameras and he makes and sell them. Haven't heard 1 negative comment about his cameras and I've seen some of the pixs from them. The colors are awesome!


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 13, 2007)

I believe that trail cam technology has not been perfected yet.  If you read thru various brand owner comments there is much disappointment and frustration with many of the trail cams.  Many of the complaints are similar such as slow trigger speed, lousy battery life, etc.

I would guess (and hope) that trail cam manufacturers are working to improve their products and performance and keep cost down.  The newer models may represent a great improvement over older models, but I don't know this to be true.

I have one of the original Cuddeback 3.0 digitals and it has been a great product.  It has been almost completely trouble free and takes great pics.  So far, over 10,000 photos and still works perfectly.  Battery life is a month or two, depending on the number of photos with or without flash, etc.

While my trail cam model was a very good one, I heard the later models of the same trail cam had some issues and disappointments so I don't know what is the best.

I can say that trail cams have forever changed deer hunting as we once knew it.  These things are great fun and are a big help to any deer hunter.

Dave1


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 13, 2007)

Trizey said:


> Check this one out....http://www.trailwatcher.net/   David is a member on here and I'm very happy with mine.



I have one of Davids cameras.. They are definitly great trail cameras, very fast reaction time and high quaility pictures. 
Thanks for the Camera David


----------



## stev (Mar 13, 2007)

www.buckeyecam.com


----------



## Michael Lee (Mar 13, 2007)

Trizey said:


> Check this one out....http://www.trailwatcher.net/ David is a member on here and I'm very happy with mine.


 
Yes, excellent multi use camera.  Customer service is TOP NOTCH TOO!


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Mar 13, 2007)

*Homebrew!*

The way to go, IMO, is HOMEBREW! 

http://www.pixcontroller.com

or

http://www.hagshouse.com

will give you all the information you need! 

"It's so simple, a CAVEMAN can do it!"


----------



## Killdee (Mar 15, 2007)

Davexx1 said:


> I believe that trail cam technology has not been perfected yet.  If you read thru various brand owner comments there is much disappointment and frustration with many of the trail cams.  Many of the complaints are similar such as slow trigger speed, lousy battery life, etc.
> 
> I would guess (and hope) that trail cam manufacturers are working to improve their products and performance and keep cost down.  The newer models may represent a great improvement over older models, but I don't know this to be true.
> 
> ...



Trailcam technology has been perfected by the homebrew industry,the Mfg. will not give up profits by using a decent control board.The boards we use cost from 40-65$,I would bet you the chinese junk they use cost them less than 10$ maybe way less than that.I get 6-12months out of a 9v battery in my cams control board and 3-4 weeks out of 2 rechargeble AAs in the camera maybe more I always swap them out when I ck cams.Do you think a moltrie would have got this mouse?This cam is 5 years old and has taken 1000s of pics.Either build your own or get a trailwatcher IMHO.


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 16, 2007)

If/when better products hit the streets and begin to capture the market, all other manufacturers will be forced to improve their products or they will lose market share and eventually fail.

It doesn't seem that we are seeing that occur just yet as there does not seem to be a real standout in the crowd of trail cam brands and products.

I do sincerely hope someone does have or soon develops a superior trail cam product.  If/when this happens and is proven, it should be immediately successful provided the cost is competitive.

Dave


----------



## livetohunt (Mar 16, 2007)

It really does surprise me how poorly most game cameras perform. Either they have slow trigger, or poor sensitivity, or they break the first year during use.
I agree that if someone makes a real quality product for a reasonable price, then it should be a huge success..

Now the products that work well in all situations cost $400.00 and up..(except some homebrews)


----------



## diehardawg (Mar 16, 2007)

GET A TRAIL WATCHER!!!!!


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 16, 2007)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> I really don't consider them junk either, the Moultries will provide a decent pic on a stationary area or object, not to mention the price paid (140-170 bucks). I for one am very hestitate to put something on a tree out in the middle of nowhere that's worth 300 or 400 bucks and know it may not be there when I come back. I've been pretty satisified with my Spycam 200 from Moultrie although I did miss this deer that I think was a buck.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=97297




That's the same problem I have with trail cameras, the fear of putting out expensive cameras only to come back and find them gone!  I have one of the MAD video boxes and I have yet to put it in the woods to view trails for fear that not only will it get taken but so will the video camera I put in it.  I know it doesn't make sense to own one if you don't put it out but I keep thinking that one of these days I will be on a property that I won't have to worry about theft.  For the time being I mount it on a tree opposite the one I am sitting it and use it to film me while I am hunting and take it out when I leave.  So I guess in the meantime I will put up with the so so results of my Moultrie and won't feel so bad if it winds up in someone elses custody.


----------

